
Ask HN: Can/should we resubmit links? - haack
If we believe a piece of valuable content has slipped under the HN radar, is it bad practice to resubmit later?
======
minimaxir
You are allowed to resubmit as long as the article hasn't had discussion in a
year, and if it isn't resubmitted too much.

------
ant6n
yes.

